# Website to learn about current clinical trials



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Find out what clinical trials are taking place or in the works. http://www.clinicaltrials.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi K9:Thanks for letting us know about this!







JeanG


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

There are also other sites listed on the Studies link at the top of the screen.Jeff


----------

